# Are these ALL evaps?



## Lovelace13

All evaps or start to my BFP!? Unsure of dpo but probably 10-12


----------



## NightFlower

Sorry I think they look like evaps to me


----------



## Lovelace13

Yeah I’m not seeing much pink irl


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Yeah those looks like evaps to me as well


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think they're evaps sorry, they have no colour


----------



## Salty00

Did the lines come up within the time limit? If they did then for sure the start of a bfp!


----------

